# 01379988017 Meldung bei Bundesnetzagentur reicht nicht!



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2009)

01379988017: Neue Telefon-Betrüger unterwegs: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> Wer den Tätern einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen möchte, informiert sofort(!) die Bundesnetzagentur unter der Mailadresse rufnummernspam(at)bnetza(dot)de über den Vorfall. In der Mail sollte der Zeitpunkt und die missbrauchte 0137-Nummer genannt werden, ebenso Name und Adresse des betroffenen Ofers.
> Je früher die Bundesnetzagentur von der Abzocke erfährt, umso früher kann sie ein rückwirkendes Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot gegen die Täter verhängen. Heißt: Die Abzocker bekommen kein Geld - und die Opfer müssen nichts für den Anruf bezahlen.


Das ist gut, reicht aber nicht! Wer den Anruf mit einem Foto vom Handybildschirm belegen kann, soll bitte *umgehend Strafanzeige erstatten.*


-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv.../58830-01378100026-pingbetrug.html#post287191

(0)137 998 belegt Deutsche Telekom AG

Die feine Deutsche Telekom AG und ihre Freunde aus Hannover?
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01379988018

Seit Ende 2008 probiert man es immer frecher - weil _gewisse Staatsanwaltschaften_ dies durch Wegschauen aktiv unterstützen. Es geht hier um "peanuts", vielleicht 50.000 Euro pro Pingrunde. Aber man sollte es nicht zulassen, dass ein definierter Betrug hier straffrei ausgeübt werden darf. Die Bundesnetzagentur ist an ihre *Pflicht* zu erinnern, solche Fälle umgehend bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu melden. Und wenn dann besonders motivierte Staatsanwälte die Verfahren einstellen, muß man eben den Beschwerdeweg gehen. Nur: Betroffener sollte man schon sein.

01379988017 01379988018 01379988019 01379988020 01379988021 01379988022
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01379988018
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01379988019
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01379988020
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01379988021
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01379988022


----------

